# Elephant hunter killed by elephant



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

*Safari Game Hunter Ian Gibson Killed By Elephant - While On Hunt *

by Leslie SalzilloFollow



http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/...-Killed-By-The-Creature-He-Aimed-To-Slaughter
454 Comments / 454 New
 


 The death of Ian Gibson, a well-established American game hunter, made news across the globe this past week. Gibson was crushed and killed, Wednesday, by an elephant, while on a hunting expedition in Zimbabwe, Africa. A letter was released to Gibson's clients, via AfricaHunting.com.
Reports vary. While his employer above claims Gibson was hunting the elephant that killed him, other reports say Gibson was on a lion hunt when the elephant charged him. To some, the difference matters not. 

When we as humans, decide we are so smugly superior to other creatures that coexist with us on this planet, the universe has its way of making corrections, and putting us in our place. I am personally against what Mr. Gibson, and others in his field, do for a living, but I find no satisfaction in knowing how he horribly he died. I find no joy in the suffering or death of any living creature be it human - or beast. Apparently, in some respects, Gibson did.


My condolences to his family.



and 






chifutisafaris.com
* Gibson and his tracker, Robert, went on to follow the tracks of the elephant to get a “look at the ivory,” said a statement from his employers, Safari Classics, on a hunting message board.*

Robert reportedly warned that the elephant was in “musth,” a dangerous state where the animal has elevated testosterone levels and becomes overly aggressive while having the urge to mate, but Gibson continued on.





chifutisafaris.com


and

*Maher: It’s ‘Good’ Professional Game Hunter Was Killed*

[Bill] Maher said,”new rule, if you make your living stalking and killing innocent animals as professional game hunter Ian Gibson did, and you’re leading a safari to kill elephants, as Ian Gibson was, and during that safari an elephant tramples you to death, good,” a comment that drew applause from the crowd.


He continued, “we know the elephant is the nobler of the two, because when the hunter wins, it’s the greatest moment of his life, and when the elephant wins, it’s ‘ew, what did I step in?'”



I agree with Maher - GOOD!


----------



## Marxist (Apr 25, 2015)

Good for the elephant.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

One article I read said he had already killed a leopard and the elephant surprised he and his group. He would not have shot this elephant because his tusks were too small. He was an ivory hunter and only wanted older elephants with big tusks.

So, its not just guns that take the place of the penis for some "men". In his case, it was a male elephants big tusks.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> One article I read said he had already killed a leopard and the elephant surprised he and his group. He would not have shot this elephant because his tusks were too small. He was an ivory hunter and only wanted older elephants with big tusks.
> 
> So, its not just guns that take the place of the penis for some "men". In his case, it was a male elephants big tusks.



Then what does the gun take the place of for women?
There are more women in this country buying guns now than men.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2015)

Very Sad, I guess someday they could end up like this White Rhino.


World's Last Male Northern White Rhino Placed Under 24-Hour Armed Guard In Kenya

After the decimation of his species by poachers, Sudan the rhino finds himself in an extremely precarious position: He is the last male northern white rhinoceros on the planet.

According to The Independent, the 40-year-old animal has been put under 24-hour armed guard in the Kenya game conservancy where he lives. There is hope that Sudan will one day be able to produce progeny -- and possibly save his kind from extinction.

World s Last Male Northern White Rhino Placed Under 24-Hour Armed Guard In Kenya


----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2015)

At least the hunter had enough courage to face a prey that cold fight back, unlike liberals who prey on unborn children.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 25, 2015)

No one has right to go shooting elephants. This planet is theirs too. It is sad there are group of people who have not yet learned to live and let live.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> At least the hunter had enough courage to face a prey that cold fight back, unlike liberals who prey on unborn children.



You will shit in your pants if an elephant charged you even if you were in a tank. I know that for fact.


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Safari Game Hunter Ian Gibson Killed By Elephant - While On Hunt *
> 
> by Leslie SalzilloFollow
> 
> ...


the latest trick these guys and their tourist parties have been playing is to stand close as possible and hold your ground when male elephant charges. this doesn't seem the case here but it does serve this guy right for shooting endangered species.  hope they let the elephant live on.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > At least the hunter had enough courage to face a prey that cold fight back, unlike liberals who prey on unborn children.
> ...


What's your point, moron?


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I meant you would shit in your panty not pants.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

haissem123 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Safari Game Hunter Ian Gibson Killed By Elephant - While On Hunt *
> ...



Elephants aren't endangered everywhere but yes, that whole macho, pretending to be a human being. Pathetic. 

Apparently this asshole was surprised and got off only one shot. You can bet his buds finished off the elephant though.

Another favorite trick these cowards pull -


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


You still have not made a point, moron.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> It's hard to feel sorry for somebody who kills innocent animals or peo
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> ...



I guess I can lead a donkey to water but I cannot make it drink.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 25, 2015)

That elephant's life was in danger. He was just "standing his ground".


----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to feel sorry for somebody who kills innocent animals or peo
> ...


I guess you have no point.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The point is: I can lead a donkey to water but I cannot make it drink.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 25, 2015)

A part you has to feel bad for the family of the man, but a part of you has to feel indifferent. We really are an arrogant species, and sometimes nature gives us a good "fuck you".


----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


The point is that you have no point, moron.  Otherwise, you would have made it.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That is the way it goes sometimes: I can lead a donkey to water but I cannot make it drink. Go wash your panty


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

Sometimes you're the windshield.

Sometimes you're the bug.

Life's a bitch and then you die.  Every one of you.

But y'gotta be patient.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 25, 2015)

HUNTING is legal , these African potentates countries love the money and like I say , its a legal activity .   As someone else mentioned , no problem killing 50 million human babies in the womb but save the elephant and rhinos .  These lefties are mentally twisted !!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> A part you has to feel bad for the family of the man, but a part of you has to feel indifferent. We really are an arrogant species, and sometimes nature gives us a good "fuck you".




And what's wrong with fighting back?

He chose to go kill animals for no other reason than to have a part to hang on his wall. For someone with no ethical reason for doing what he did, its probably not a bad way to go - crushed to death by his victim. 

But of course, I would bet the elephant didn't get out alive either.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

Friend of mine went to hunt bear with a camera 2-3 years back.

The reconstruction of his face is almost complete but he still can't talk and probably never will.

Fortunately someone with less "honorable" intentions toward bear heard it happen and corrected the situation.  Same person had medical training and a means of communication so the mauling was survived.

Cameras are dangerous things - they can get ya killed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> At least the hunter had enough courage to face a prey that cold fight back, unlike liberals who prey on unborn children.






pismoe said:


> HUNTING is legal , these African potentates countries love the money and like I say , its a legal activity .   As someone else mentioned , no problem killing 50 million human babies in the womb but save the elephant and rhinos .  These lefties are mentally twisted !!




I am truly sickened every time you jackasses say an animal is the same as a human fetus. 

What a sad state when the kneejerkers have so little value for human life. 



Instead of trying to derail this thread, go start your own. Even though humans are indeed animals, IMO, they are worth more.


----------



## guno (Apr 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Safari Game Hunter Ian Gibson Killed By Elephant - While On Hunt *
> 
> by Leslie SalzilloFollow
> 
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Friend of mine went to hunt bear with a camera 2-3 years back.
> 
> The reconstruction of his face is almost complete but he still can't talk and probably never will.
> 
> ...




I've worked with wildlife, up close and personal, for many years and I have a lot of scars to show for it. If there's one thing I know, its that the animals don't make any distinction between those who are trying to help them and the idiots who only want to destroy them. Likewise, they can't tell camera from a gun. 

I don't blame any animal for my scars or the surgeries I've had on my hand due to damage done by birds of prey. I hope your friend feels the same.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I've worked with wildlife, up close and personal, for many years and I have a lot of scars to show for it. If there's one thing I know, its that the animals don't make any distinction between those who are trying to help them and the idiots who only want to destroy them. Likewise, they can't tell camera from a gun.
> 
> I don't blame any animal for my scars or the surgeries I've had on my hand due to damage done by birds of prey. I hope your friend feels the same.



He doesn't say much about it but, then, he can't.

I have heard, however, that he has taken up hunting for real.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 25, 2015)

animals are nothing more than food or for work , service to mankind and that's pretty much it .   Sure they can be pets but anything more than that is just foolishness Luddely .   My comment on the 50 million babies that are ripped apart by libs is just an ON TOPIC comment .   Keep talking about the silly animals if you like and keep cleaning up after them if you like !!     Worked with animals for many years , 'wow' what an achievement that is Luddley !!


----------



## pismoe (Apr 25, 2015)

silly emotionalism !!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> animals are nothing more than food or for work , service to mankind and that's pretty much it .   Sure they can be pets but anything more than that is just foolishness Luddely .   My comment on the 50 million babies that are ripped apart by libs is just an ON TOPIC comment .   Keep talking about the silly animals if you like and keep cleaning up after them if you like !!     Worked with animals for many years , 'wow' what an achievement that is Luddley !!




Without non-human animals, humans would not and could not exist.

Educate yourself.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 25, 2015)

no one is trying to get rid of animals Luddley , I like eating animals , my wife likes her pet bird .  I'll be getting another rabbit hunting beagle one day .   Nothing wrong with animals but they are on a lower rung than babies in my sense of morality Luddley !!


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> animals are nothing more than food or for work , service to mankind and that's pretty much it .   Sure they can be pets but anything more than that is just foolishness Luddely .   My comment on the 50 million babies that are ripped apart by libs is just an ON TOPIC comment .   Keep talking about the silly animals if you like and keep cleaning up after them if you like !!     Worked with animals for many years , 'wow' what an achievement that is Luddley !!



Your response to the earthquake in Nepal earlier was "better them than us". It has nothing to do with human or beast. You are no human.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 25, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > One article I read said he had already killed a leopard and the elephant surprised he and his group. He would not have shot this elephant because his tusks were too small. He was an ivory hunter and only wanted older elephants with big tusks.
> ...


To protect themselves from feral far right wing reactionaries


----------



## S.J. (Apr 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > At least the hunter had enough courage to face a prey that cold fight back, unlike liberals who prey on unborn children.
> ...


My point exactly, fuckwad.  You value the elephant's life more than you do the million and a half babies you liberal bastards murder every year.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 25, 2015)

elephants and rhinos and hogs have their weapons but man has better weapons Gents plus meat is a gift from God .  Ian got got this time , he messed up .   As far as earthquake in Nepal , yep , best that its in Nepal rather than in the USA .  Nepal is no friend of mine !!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 25, 2015)

Good for the elephant and bad for Ian.

Fight back? Fuck that. If you are willing to stand 30 feet and give the elephant a chance to fight back, then I might agree.

And by the by, how many of you have gone boar hunting with only a cross guard spear?

Several others in the party stand guard to shoot only if other boars attack you as you wait the church of a raging rakestraw rooter determined to inviscerate you with his tusks and then do the happy dance on your head.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 25, 2015)

like I already said Jake , animals are simply meat , nothing more or less .   They were created for man to use or eat and are nothing more than a resource for man !!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 25, 2015)

pismoe said:


> like I already said Jake , animals are simply meat , nothing more or less .   They were created for man to use or eat and are nothing more than a resource for man !!


That's your opinion, yes.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 26, 2015)

pismoe said:


> HUNTING is legal , these African potentates countries love the money and like I say , its a legal activity .   As someone else mentioned , no problem killing 50 million human babies in the womb but save the elephant and rhinos .  These lefties are mentally twisted !!



At least "lefties" have mind that can be "twisted". You on the other hand have no mind. You run your life dictated by basic instincts like animals do. Actually animals may find it offensive that I compared a lowlife like yourself to them.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 26, 2015)

morning Vikrant --- On Earth Day Kiss a Hunter - Humberto Fontova - Page 1=  ---  just a little info for you , might smarten you up a bit .  Its about huntin in the USA primarily but the article also applies to Africa and other lands Vikrant .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 26, 2015)

let me know what you think of the article if you can do it in an unemotional thoughtful way Vikrant !!     By the way I thought that you were on your way to NEPAL with the rest of your countrymen Vikrant  !!


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 26, 2015)

pismoe said:


> let me know what you think of the article if you can do it in an unemotional thoughtful way Vikrant !!     By the way I thought that you were on your way to NEPAL with the rest of your countrymen Vikrant  !!



You are a troll to me till you explain why a self proclaimed 100% American like yourself cannot write even a lick of English.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 26, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> [Bill] Maher said,”new rule, if you make your living stalking and killing innocent animals as professional game hunter Ian Gibson did, and you’re leading a safari to kill elephants, as Ian Gibson was, and during that safari an elephant tramples you to death, good,” a comment that drew applause from the crowd.
> 
> 
> He continued, “we know the elephant is the nobler of the two, because when the hunter wins, it’s the greatest moment of his life, and when the elephant wins, it’s ‘ew, what did I step in?'”
> ...



*Ah... When Muslims are killed by animals, do you say good?*


----------



## haissem123 (Apr 27, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Prey that can fight


S.J. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


The point is there isn't much sport in shooting animals anymore. Never really was. Throw spears and shoot arrows would make it more manly. This pulling a trigger shit is to easy


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 27, 2015)

pismoe said:


> silly emotionalism !!




You've been going on and one about "50 million babies ripped apart by libs" in a thread that had absolutely nothing to do with abortion, and you are claiming it is OTHER people who are indulging in silly emotionalism?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 27, 2015)

its about efficient harvesting , whether its for trophy , meat , skin [boots] , fur [collars] or piano keys [tusks] or no matter the intended use its about efficient harvesting of the animal or resource .   Gun , rifle is the most efficient means to harvest the game animal Haissem.   Why should a hunter get dirty if he doesn't have to ??


----------



## pismoe (Apr 27, 2015)

I've just mentioned the ripping apart of 50 million babies a couple 2 - 3 times Dogmaphobe .   Others may have also mentioned the 50 million ripped apart babies though so maybe you are getting confused . No matter though , human babies matter while animals are just a resource or pets , food , trophies to be managed and cooked or displayed properly !!


----------



## S.J. (Apr 27, 2015)

Dogmaphobe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > silly emotionalism !!
> ...


Nothing wrong with pointing out hypocrisy when you see it, especially when it's so blatant.


----------



## prison/con.net (Jun 15, 2015)

you're all  a bunch of sick, ignorant fucks. Elephant trophy hunting fees are what's saved them all from extinction. Otherwise the local natives would have wiped them out. There's still 100's of thousands of elephants in Africa, fools.  They are in NO way endangered by sport hunting. you LOVE that pos magabe, who's literally shot-up  ENTIRE herds of elephants with a belt fed .50 bmg machinegun, mounted on a jeep.


----------

